# Mini-z or Xmods pro & cons



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Any input on either. I see a lot of body choices & upgrades, Lipos, motors, chassis, tires. Anyone racing these? Any pics? Thanks


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a X mod I'll sell You cheap never turned left right out of the box.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I see mostly mini-z on you tube. I see they have some big deal races. Might be fun in the garage.


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hangtime said:


> I see mostly mini-z on you tube. I see they have some big deal races. Might be fun in the garage.


I was checking that out myself. it looked fun didn't it! I didnt know that had that big of races for them. check out this website they have a lot of cool stuff on mini z's and 1/18th scale cars. www.atomicmods.com


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

I have ran both for a few years now and actually sell custom bodies at my e-bay store for xmods. as for raceability, the mini-z has it hands down. Mainly due to the radio gear. The xmods evolution chassis is an awesome handling platform, but as usual radio shack botched it by putting a 'TOY' radio set up in them. the control is not truly proportional, it is stepped in 5 incriments both on the throttle and the steering. So that makes the mini-z's way more drivable on a track because they are proportional.And because they operate on 27mhz AM futaba based gear, you can get a good transmitter for them and even make use of such features as end point adjustment and all the bells and whistle things used on the 1/10 and bigger scale cars. In fact there is even a module available for the m-8/ m-11 radios for you serious racers.i would say that The XMODS are a good starting point in micro scale racing, but when you really want to go fast and have good control of the car, step up to a mini-z.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

CDW35 said:


> I was checking that out myself. it looked fun didn't it! I didnt know that had that big of races for them. check out this website they have a lot of cool stuff on mini z's and 1/18th scale cars. www.atomicmods.com


Was looking at that site. Lots of hopup. Did you see the prices of the Atomic built car?!! Wow


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Take a look at the 'SINISTER' kits. That's the [email protected]!!!! awesome 1/28 scale!! I know what my next project will be!!


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what kinda bodys do you have for the mini z tech


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Sallen s7 in 6 colors , ford gt's usually in 6 colors right now only 2, Mclaren f-1 in 4 colors, ferrari enzo usually in 4 colors but only 1 right now. my stock got wiped out for the holidays!! if you want to check them out my e-bay store name is the same as my screen name here.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

it also looks like the xmods are going away radio shack isnt carrying any hopups for them anymore


----------

